# Foundation bred QH... what do you think?



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

I am considering buying a 10 yr. old QH gelding.. he is 99% "foundation" bred...

MY QUESTIONS:

- Is there anything special about foundation bloodlines?
- What do you think of his conformation?
- What do you think a horse like this would generally cost?(he is just a trail horse now that needs a refresher)

I know these are poor pictures but they are all I have.. 

Thanks


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

"Foundation" doesn't mean anything to me other than look very carefully before you buy.

There are some really fantastic foundation Quaterhorses, but then there are those that breed junk just because they are foundation. Just be carefull of the latter group and you will be OK. Buy them for their conformation and abilities just as you would any other horse. Good luck...


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

He looks solid from these pictures, but I'd like to see other views, if I were buying him. I think these links should help you.
Foundation Quarter Horses at FoundationHorses.Com
Foundation Quarter Horse Pedigrees
My horse, "Ro Go Bar" (1982-2009, RIP) was a (1/~1,000) grandson(s) of "Go Man Go", who had foundation QH blood in him.
Go Man Go - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Ro Go Bar" looked very much like him, but he had a docile temperment.
Quarter Horse Directory - Go Man Go








You can see the TB in his legs and frame. That's what we like about QH's, which is the diversity.
IMO Foundation QH's get have become very bull-dog and cutting. But, if that's what you like, you'll be happy with it.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

I am sure you are not going to breed with him so the bloodlines are not that important.

Will he do the job you want him to???

He looks good.

At 10 years old he is not close enough to "foundation" to talk about.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

At 10 years old he is not close enough to "foundation" to talk about.

I'm just curious as to what the above means in detail. Just wondering as I have no clue and am interested. Please post away so this dummy can understand and learn.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

SpiritLifter said:


> At 10 years old he is not close enough to "foundation" to talk about.
> 
> I'm just curious as to what the above means in detail. Just wondering as I have no clue and am interested. Please post away so this dummy can understand and learn.


The foundation stock has been dead for to many years to be of importance.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Spirit, 

"Foundation" really means "from bloodlines without a lot of Thoroughbred added in." However, many times people use the term "Foundation" to talk about type, meaning the horse looks like the old fashioned bulldog type of QH. I have a foundation type QH that looks like the one the OP pictured. Stocky, broad through the chest, bulldog, with the classic small head. He also happens to be foundation bred, going back to Poco Bueno and Poco Lena if you go back far enough. 

The websites someone else posted have ways you can calculate the percentage of "Foundation" in an individual horse's pedigree. I've always thought that was kind of silly, particularly for a gelding.

My other QH looks more like the modern QH - taller, less pronounced muscling, more TB type head.

Some people prefer one type over another depending on what they want to do with them. 

I like the little horse the OP pictured, reminds me of my little guy. Smart, sturdy, useful all around horse. Won't attempt to analyze confo from these photos.

I would not pay more for a riding horse just because he was labeled "Foundation." His price should be determined entirely by his age, training and the market.


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

maura said:


> Spirit,
> 
> "Foundation" really means "from bloodlines without a lot of Thoroughbred added in." However, many times people use the term "Foundation" to talk about type, meaning the horse looks like the old fashioned bulldog type of QH. I have a foundation type QH that looks like the one the OP pictured. Stocky, broad through the chest, bulldog, with the classic small head. He also happens to be foundation bred, going back to Poco Bueno and Poco Lena if you go back far enough.
> 
> ...


very helpful.. thanks  

Could you tell me about your foundation QH? Do you have any pictures of him?

Thanks again =)


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Here he is -



Not the best photo for comparison, but he's 14.2 and takes a 48 or 50" girth - really broad/stocky. Smart, ridiculously easy keeper, sane, broke-broke-broke, anyone can ride, takes care of his rider. Supposedly been on cattle, but I never have. 

Has a very similiar head and expression to the little guy you pictured.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Faceman & Maura both made great points and explanations. 

Being a gelding, it's a bit of a moot point though. Depending on what is close in his pedigree, it may though be an indicator of where his strong suits lie. 

For me, to call them foundation, I want to see those horses within the first few generations. Many people will call one foundation if any of those old horses are in there even if it's 6 or more generations back. One of the foundation registries goes back 11 generations, too far for my taste. Age isn't necessarily a good indicator of being foundation or not. I have a yearling on the ground that will have Poco Dell, Poco Bueno, Peppy San, Due Note (son of Sugar Bars) & Beaver Creek (son of King) within 4 generations. 

Ours have always been fairly heavy cutting lines. With them, they are smart, quick, easy keepers, athletic as all get out, not for the average person to train (they can easily out smart the average rider) but once they are good and broke, they are fantastic for about anyone to ride and are extremely willing and seek to please their rider. My favorite thing about them though is that they make good jacks of all trades. My old mare (that my daughter has now taken over) was a formally trained reiner and did very well at it but she was my all-arounder and did everything from wp, hus, jumped (with cleats in her sliding plates), speed events and has always been the first pick to put a green rider on when we hit the trails.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

*Don't mean to hijack...*

I do not inted to hijack, so if anyone could help me on this you can pm me...

I don't give a rip about pedigrees other than it is neat to learn about history from them. That being said, My girl Josie was touted to me as a "foundation" qh when I got her. The person seemed so proud of that, that I just smiled and nodded. lol 

But after reading this one thread you posted on and doing some research, I was just curious to know if these ancestors of my girl are true foundation?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Ripper said:


> *I am sure you are not going to breed with him* so the bloodlines are not that important.
> 
> Will he do the job you want him to???
> 
> ...


Well, he's a gelding and I'm pretty sure breeding "with him" is illegal in most states - so I certainly hope that isn't he OP's plans :lol:


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

themacpack said:


> Well, he's a gelding and I'm pretty sure breeding "with him" is illegal in most states - so I certainly hope that isn't he OP's plans :lol:


Yeppers....that was my point....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree with everyone else, mostly. Being a gelding, the bloodlines won't really matter except to give you an idea of "where he comes from". He looks very solid to me, and his color is gorgeous. 

I'd look at his temperament and make a decision on that. Does he fit what you are looking for personality wise? Do you think he'd be a good match for YOUR personality? 

I can't speak toward prices anywhere else, but a trail horse here that needs a refresher would probably go for about $800-1000 with wiggle room. I'd negotiate based on how much time you feel it would take to get him to the point you want him. =)


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> I do not inted to hijack, so if anyone could help me on this you can pm me...
> 
> I don't give a rip about pedigrees other than it is neat to learn about history from them. That being said, My girl Josie was touted to me as a "foundation" qh when I got her. The person seemed so proud of that, that I just smiled and nodded. lol
> 
> But after reading this one thread you posted on and doing some research, I was just curious to know if these ancestors of my girl are true foundation?


Nothing near enough to be relevant.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> *Ours have always been fairly heavy cutting lines. With them, they are smart, quick, easy keepers, athletic as all get out, not for the average person to train (they can easily out smart the average rider) but once they are good and broke, they are fantastic for about anyone to ride and are extremely willing and seek to please their rider. My favorite thing about them though is that they make good jacks of all trades*. My old mare (that my daughter has now taken over) was a formally trained reiner and did very well at it but she was my all-arounder and did everything from wp, hus, jumped (with cleats in her sliding plates), speed events and has always been the first pick to put a green rider on when we hit the trails.


I so miss this type QH! It's hard to find them like this anymore.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Rascaholic said:


> I so miss this type QH! It's hard to find them like this anymore.


I agree. I get accused of being old fashioned with what I like in QHs on occasion but when something works, you don't change it. I like my handy all-arounders. I've got one on the way, if I get another colt he won't be staying, come on up and get him :lol:


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I agree. I get accused of being old fashioned with what I like in QHs on occasion but when something works, you don't change it. I like my handy all-arounders. I've got one on the way, if I get another colt he won't be staying, come on up and get him :lol:


I would LOVE to! I have secretly drooled over your horses for a while. :wink: Hmmm I wonder how Rascal would feel sharing the pasture with a rambunctious little yahoo? :rofl: Knowing him, he'd have a blast.

OH, and their isn't a darn thing wrong with wanting a nicely built, well mannered, well trained, jack of all trades, smart, quick thinking little ole hoss!


----------

